# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La energía nuclear vuelve a liderar la producción eléctrica española

## Jonasino

> Según los datos publicados por Red Eléctrica de España (REE), la nuclear ha sido, una vez más, la fuente que más generación eléctrica ha aportado al sistema español durante el pasado mes de septiembre.
> 
> ConsumoREEseptiembre
> 
> Tomando como referencia la aportación total de las distintas fuentes de electricidad disponibles en el mix eléctrico nacional, la nuclear ha aportado en el mes de septiembre de 2016 un 25,2%, seguida por el carbón con un 21,7%. Le siguen la eólica con un 13,5%, el ciclo combinado y la cogeneración con un 10,8% cada una, la hidráulica con un 8,3%, la solar fotovoltaica con un 3,5%, la solar térmica con un 3,1%, otras fuentes renovables con un 1,6% y residuos con un 1,5%.
> 
> REE destaca que el 55,2% de la producción eléctrica española del mes de septiembre ha procedido de tecnologías que no emiten CO2.
> 
> La demanda peninsular de energía eléctrica durante el mes de septiembre, una vez tenidos en cuenta los efectos del calendario y las temperaturas, ha sido un 3,8% superior a la registrada en el mismo mes del año anterior. La demanda bruta ha sido de 20.832GWh, un 6,3% superior a la de septiembre del 2015.
> ...


Fuentes: REE y Foro Nuclear

----------


## termopar

En la web de REE existen dos gráficos en donde se ve el porcentaje de renovables y no renovables, se le ha debido olvidar al foro nuclear el añadirlos:

*Generación del mes de septiembre del 2016*


*Generación de enero a septiembre del 2016*


Referencia:http://www.ree.es/es/sala-de-prensa/...-en-septiembre

----------


## Jonasino

Quien se pica...ajos come.



Fuente: refranero español.

----------


## termopar

tenga entonces cuidado con el aliento

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: refranero español

----------


## termopar

a usted hay que darle de comer aparte

----------


## Jonasino

> a usted hay que darle de comer aparte




Gracias

Fuente: http://www.decomeraparte.es/

----------

